# Dynasorb Rigging line??



## TreeAce (Oct 20, 2010)

I am thinking about buying a new 1/2'' 200ft rigging line and was considering Dynasorb. Anyone out there use it? I am concerned that it will be to "strectchy" . I also wonder if it runs ok natural crotch ? I like to use a block but I am also big on double crotching (even triple on special occasions).What about Polydyne ? I am also thinkn about super-braid plus or stable braid . I currently am using Double Esterlon for a 1/2'' rig line and I like it and may well just stay with that type . Mostly I just think ropes are cool and am lookin for a reason to buy a new one : ) .


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 20, 2010)

TreeAce said:


> I am thinking about buying a new 1/2'' 200ft rigging line and was considering Dynasorb. Anyone out there use it? I am concerned that it will be to "strectchy" . I also wonder if it runs ok natural crotch ? I like to use a block but I am also big on double crotching (even triple on special occasions).What about Polydyne ? I am also thinkn about super-braid plus or stable braid . I currently am using Double Esterlon for a 1/2'' rig line and I like it and may well just stay with that type . Mostly I just think ropes are cool and am lookin for a reason to buy a new one : ) .



I dont think you can go wrong with stable or super braid.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm guessing you're using this for limbs and small diameter wood, right? 

Ok, if that is the case, I would look into American Arborists line of ropes.....they have a half inch double braid composite, that is made from another manufacturer, where you aren't paying for a name brand. The polydyne rope is simply double braid composite core rope....renamed for new "flare"....
I run a green fleck and yellow double braid composite from American Arborist that is super for rigging large limbs and small wood. I believe the tensile is something 12500lbs with a WLL of 1875 lb.... it performs well in pulleys with a Portawrap set up for friction braking. I shy away from natural crotch with this rope because it tends to burn if you let it run too fast.

-Mike


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 21, 2010)

TreeAce said:


> I am thinking about buying a new 1/2'' 200ft rigging line and was considering Dynasorb. Anyone out there use it? I am concerned that it will be to "strectchy" . I also wonder if it runs ok natural crotch ? I like to use a block but I am also big on double crotching (even triple on special occasions).What about Polydyne ? I am also thinkn about super-braid plus or stable braid . I currently am using Double Esterlon for a 1/2'' rig line and I like it and may well just stay with that type . Mostly I just think ropes are cool and am lookin for a reason to buy a new one : ) .



Try Samson's Stable Braid - less "stretchy" than DynaSorb or your Double E, proven strength and easy to splice an eye into it. Works best with a block for a false crotch and can be used with the Port-A-Wrap or GRCS.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 22, 2010)

I think ol' TreeAce was looking for the dynasorb _because_ it is stretchy. While stable braid is my rope of preference, I have been thinking about getting the dynasorb too.

It's hard to beat having a softer yank when a groundy locks up the rope rather than "letting it run" perfectly. I think the dynamic stretch of a stretchier rope would be excellent for a lot of rigging situations.

Just not everywhere.


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 22, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> I think ol' TreeAce was looking for the dynasorb _because_ it is stretchy. While stable braid is my rope of preference, I have been thinking about getting the dynasorb too.
> 
> It's hard to beat having a softer yank when a groundy locks up the rope rather than "letting it run" perfectly. I think the dynamic stretch of a stretchier rope would be excellent for a lot of rigging situations.
> 
> Just not everywhere.



True that, maybe we need to find stretchier groundies. There was a thread on TBzz recently about the cover milking real bad even with blocks.


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 22, 2010)

I already have a 5/8 stable braid and I like it just fine . Its good rope for sure . As far as alittle strectchy goes...ya thats kinda what I was after ALITTLE strecthy good...sometimes. I would prolly be best off with a 5/8 Dyna for chunkn down wood but I cant justify the cost cuz I have a perfectly good stable braid already . I will be needing a new 1/2" since my 150ft double Esterlon is now about 110 ft or so thanks to some careless groundman incidents . Ever look down from about 50 ft or so and watch a groundie untie a branch n then just let go and watch the rope swing right into a chainsaw being run by another guy who just cant wait or pay attention to what the other guy is doing and the whole time the chipper is so loud that trying to yell is in vain and the crazy part is you see it comn and u cant stop it and FURTHERMORE....we talked about this a couple days before it happened and at that time EVERBODY ALREADY KNOWS NOT TO DO THAT!?!? know what I mean?


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 22, 2010)

TreeAce said:


> I already have a 5/8 stable braid and I like it just fine . Its good rope for sure . As far as alittle strectchy goes...ya thats kinda what I was after ALITTLE strecthy good...sometimes. I would prolly be best off with a 5/8 Dyna for chunkn down wood but I cant justify the cost cuz I have a perfectly good stable braid already . I will be needing a new 1/2" since my 150ft double Esterlon is now about 110 ft or so thanks to some careless groundman incidents . Ever look down from about 50 ft or so and watch a groundie untie a branch n then just let go and watch the rope swing right into a chainsaw being run by another guy who just cant wait or pay attention to what the other guy is doing and the whole time the chipper is so loud that trying to yell is in vain and the crazy part is you see it comn and u cant stop it and FURTHERMORE....we talked about this a couple days before it happened and at that time EVERBODY ALREADY KNOWS NOT TO DO THAT!?!? know what I mean?



Wait until some stupid groundie lets your climbing line get wound up in a disk chipper and it starts winding like a winch ,a power-full one at that and then the tree starts to bend more and more well I think you get my meaning.


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 22, 2010)

Holy Crap !! Dude....wow. Do u ever keep a whistle on a clip thing to use as an attention getter? I thought about it and prolly should...It wouldn't have helped my rope cuz it was to fast but I do know a guy whos rope was tangled in brush that a guy had in the grapple with a skid stear and was driven away n he laid on that whistle n everbody heard it , chipper runnin n all.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 22, 2010)

TreeAce said:


> Holy Crap !! Dude....wow. Do u ever keep a whistle on a clip thing to use as an attention getter? I thought about it and prolly should...It wouldn't have helped my rope cuz it was to fast but I do know a guy whos rope was tangled in brush that a guy had in the grapple with a skid stear and was driven away n he laid on that whistle n everbody heard it , chipper runnin n all.



I keep a whistle on me when we are trimming in the power lines and shut the chipper off at the critical cuts, A serrated knife would be a good thing to have on you.


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 22, 2010)

I have chipper off at times like that also . I thought about buyn a petzl knife with a hole in it for a carabiner but I would think my hand saw would work better as far as just cutting a line in a hurry. My silky handsaw will cut a rope like its nothin. fingers to.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 24, 2010)

I had a groundie run my line into a chipper in San Diego, pulled tight on me as I cut the rope in quick fashion! He had to run very fast when I hit the ground because he knew I was coming for him. I have never lost mt tact before that day, and it didn't feel good, I really wanted to hurt that guy and he knew it. He showed the next day, came right up to me with a new rope he got from the company store, apologized with graciousness, I took the rope and beat the crap out of him.............just kidding! I accepted the apology and kindly explained to him why he wouldn't be on my crew anymore! 
I carry several different rigging lines, I feel that the differences are good because not all applications are the same, this way, my diversity in rope has always got me covered for what ever i want to do, I don't carry the bigens with me, they come out only when on BIG trees (5/8 300' double's) I set aside about 500 a month to buy extra gear. I do like the sound of more stretch, could think of a couple apps, that would have been better to have more stretch.
I agree, hate it when they don't let it run, or when they do the opposite.


words to live buy

"Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it" 

Great words buy the AWESOME Capt Cawl when handing a gun too Newt.
What Movie? anybody?

I hate it when spell check doesn't know how to properly spell slang!
Full of hate today, don't know why, maybe I should jump over to the crane thread!


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 24, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> I had a groundie run my line into a chipper in San Diego, pulled tight on me as I cut the rope in quick fashion! He had to run very fast when I hit the ground because he knew I was coming for him. I have never lost mt tact before that day, and it didn't feel good, I really wanted to hurt that guy and he knew it. He showed the next day, came right up to me with a new rope he got from the company store, apologized with graciousness, I took the rope and beat the crap out of him.............just kidding! I accepted the apology and kindly explained to him why he wouldn't be on my crew anymore!
> I carry several different rigging lines, I feel that the differences are good because not all applications are the same, this way, my diversity in rope has always got me covered for what ever i want to do, I don't carry the bigens with me, they come out only when on BIG trees (5/8 300' double's) I set aside about 500 a month to buy extra gear.
> 
> 
> ...



Lonesome Dove. an thx for the imput. I decided to wait on buying anything till the TCIA EXPO . Perfect place to check stuff out I would think . Never been before and I cant wait!!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 24, 2010)

TreeAce said:


> Lonesome Dove.



You are now in the lead!
I love Lonesome Dove, Greatest western saga ever, have watched all 500,000 hours of the 4 movies!

Good call on the expo, those guys don't want to carry all that stuff back to their stores, good time to make a deal.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 24, 2010)

TreeAce said:


> I am thinking about buying a new 1/2'' 200ft rigging line and was considering Dynasorb. Anyone out there use it? I am concerned that it will be to "strectchy" . I also wonder if it runs ok natural crotch ? I like to use a block but I am also big on double crotching (even triple on special occasions).What about Polydyne ? I am also thinkn about super-braid plus or stable braid . I currently am using Double Esterlon for a 1/2'' rig line and I like it and may well just stay with that type . Mostly I just think ropes are cool and am lookin for a reason to buy a new one : ) .



Double crotch a is key piece of knowledge to have, no doubt.

Sometimes I like to throw the rigging line through just the right third crotch (even if not that big, since already doubled), and try and balance a lead, like a crane cut.

I personally cant really think of any need for this new stretchy rigging line though.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 24, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Double crotch a is key piece of knowledge to have, no doubt.
> 
> Sometimes I like to throw the rigging line through just the right third crotch (even if not that big, since already doubled), and try and balance a lead, like a crane cut.
> 
> I personally cant really think of any need for this new stretchy rigging line though.



I been doing it a long time and dont see a need yet just let it run a little same thing no?
Sorry for the confusion I meant I dont see a need for a rope to stretch more when you can just let the rope run a little to smooth some shock out .


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 24, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> I been doing it a long time and dont see a need yet just let it run a little same thing no?



You have me confused.. so you're saying you don't see the benefit of double crotching your main rigging line, and prefer to just let it run, and take the stress off the rigging point that way?


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 24, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> You have me confused.. so you're saying you don't see the benefit of double crotching your main rigging line, and prefer to just let it run, and take the stress off the rigging point that way?



No I think double crotching is a real good plan.
Sorry for the confusion I meant I dont see a need for a rope to stretch more when you can just let the rope run a little to smooth some shock out .
_______


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 24, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> No I think double crotching is a real good plan.
> Sorry for the confusion I meant I dont see a need for a rope to stretch more when you can just let the rope run a little to smooth some shock out .
> _______



Oh, I see.. and I agree, stretchy rope gay, double crotching good! lol.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 24, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Oh, I see.. and I agree, stretchy rope gay, double crotching good! lol.



Now can we talk about my new loopie sling i never used one before and the old dead eye was worn out and I was told they are easier to use any feedback on this?


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 24, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> Now can we talk about my new loopie sling i never used one before and the old dead eye was worn out and I was told they are easier to use any feedback on this?



Sounds like you already know what I'm gonna say about those things.. but just so we dont have any more confusion, you can refer to my opinion of the stretchy rope, its the same! lol.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 24, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Sounds like you already know what I'm gonna say about those things.. but just so we dont have any more confusion, you can refer to my opinion of the stretchy rope, its the same! lol.



So are you totally old school as in you still use a 1/2 climbing line with a friction hitch and none of the new gadgets like split tail and smaller diameter lines etc?I mean there are guys on here telling me a bowline is not good enough to secure your climbing carabiner!


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 24, 2010)

As far as letn er run alittle extra is kinda a ....not kinda...it IS a experence/finesse thing and most groundies TEND to be alittle short on one or both . No offense to groundsmen but unless you have climbed then many of them just dont quite get it . How many times I have heard "sorry" is enough to make me wonder if there could be somthin to a little strechy rope . Mit take some guess work outa how many wraps to use on the porta wrap. Which by the way is really nice but I have used it personally so few times that when asked how many wraps to take sometimes Im not sure . I have good groundsmen....sometimes the climber is getn a ride and thats just how it is. 
I love my loopie sling! Not sure how anyone could think it gay. Unless the only manly solution is to cut a false crotch..which I could see that. But naaa Im cool on that ...loopie is sweet in my book . I also like how I can drape it over my shoulder when not being used.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 24, 2010)

TreeAce said:


> As far as letn er run alittle extra is kinda a ....not kinda...it IS a experence/finesse thing and most groundies TEND to be alittle short on one or both . No offense to groundsmen but unless you have climbed then many of them just dont quite get it . How many times I have heard "sorry" is enough to make me wonder if there could be somthin to a little strechy rope . Mit take some guess work outa how many wraps to use on the porta wrap. Which by the way is really nice but I have used it personally so few times that when asked how many wraps to take sometimes Im not sure . I have good groundsmen....sometimes the climber is getn a ride and thats just how it is.
> I love my loopie sling! Not sure how anyone could think it gay. Unless the only manly solution is to cut a false crotch..which I could see that. But naaa Im cool on that ...loopie is sweet in my book . I also like how I can drape it over my shoulder when not being used.



I just got the loopie any tips on it ?


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 24, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> I just got the loopie any tips on it ?


Well not really...pretty str8 forward. sometimes its a pain cuz u may have to adjust it then sling it around tree n its to long then to short then ....still to short. But after ahwile u start to get an eye for it . Its a nice tool. Just make sure you look at the pictures in the directions. Nevermind the words : )


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 24, 2010)

TreeAce said:


> Well not really...pretty str8 forward. sometimes its a pain cuz u may have to adjust it then sling it around tree n its to long then to short then ....still to short. But after ahwile u start to get an eye for it . Its a nice tool. Just make sure you look at the pictures in the directions. Nevermind the words : )



Loopie, whoopie, balancer, dead eye - they all have a very useful place. With the loopie you don't have to keep retying a timber hitch as you move your pulley down the spar - just loosen, drop down, retighten. They should be demonstrating them at Climbers Corner at the Expo. See you there.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 25, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> So are you totally old school as in you still use a 1/2 climbing line with a friction hitch and none of the new gadgets like split tail and smaller diameter lines etc?I mean there are guys on here telling me a bowline is not good enough to secure your climbing carabiner!



I went new school a couple years ago.. sometimes I wonder why, and still miss the old taughtline.


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 25, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> So are you totally old school as in you still use a 1/2 climbing line with a friction hitch and none of the new gadgets like split tail and smaller diameter lines etc?I mean there are guys on here telling me a bowline is not good enough to secure your climbing carabiner!



If there was a knot hall of of fame I think the bowline holds a very high seat . In fact I think it's my all around favorite knot . Its so easy to tie and I have never seen it fail . Just gotta leave a decent tail an u r good to go i think . I have tried split tail and use one sometimes mostly when I am workn with a crane . One of these days I wanna try a french prusik . Have used swabish n distel but I thought they got to tight . Blakes hitch is the shizzzyy i say. Taughtline is the old work horse n a MUST KNOW for entry level climbing . Its so easy to tie one handed with other arm in a locked position .


----------



## deevo (Oct 29, 2010)

Ordered 150' 5/8 of it, and a new stainless steel large porty earlier this week from Sherrill (among other things!) My main rigging lines getting a bit tired, so thought I'd give it a try!


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 29, 2010)

deevo said:


> Ordered 150' 5/8 of it, and a new stainless steel large porty earlier this week from Sherrill (among other things!) My main rigging lines getting a bit tired, so thought I'd give it a try!



sweet. Please let me know what u think of it .


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 29, 2010)

deevo said:


> Ordered 150' 5/8 of it, and a new stainless steel large porty earlier this week from Sherrill (among other things!) My main rigging lines getting a bit tired, so thought I'd give it a try!



That stretchy rope should go good with your boots too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deevo (Oct 29, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> That stretchy rope should go good with your boots too! :hmm3grin2orange:



We'll see how it is. Should be here by Monday, have a few removals this week. Let you know how it goes! Also get to wear my new arborwear tech pants!


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 29, 2010)

deevo said:


> We'll see how it is. Should be here by Monday, have a few removals this week. Let you know how it goes! Also get to wear my new arborwear tech pants!



sounds good. I like my arborwear pants alot. esp now that it has cooled off! About Arborwear...I actually called there today n talked to a young lady about what they would have at the expo cuz I am liken the look of those 2layer full zip hoodies but am afriad to order one without tryn one on. I have broad shoulders and am a tough fit for many jackets . She said they mostly sell sweatshirts there but that she would make sure and bring me XXL and XXXL to try on. in green and in blue . they will have my name on em waitn for me! I think thats some darn good service...as long as she remembers em LOL.


----------



## LawnMoore (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh good, this is an older thread!

Is there any info on the Dynasorb? 

I actually searched here to see if i could find a wll or ts, because for "some reason" its not listed on sherrill.com

I wonder why :msp_ohmy:

please sum update!


----------



## LawnMoore (Mar 22, 2011)

Guys can anyone provide some "real on the job experience of this dynasorb?"

Im needing to order int he morning, and would like to grab a 600" hank of it to get a free maxiflip, but i would like to buy with a vision of what it is, and not shoot out 500$ blindly

Thanks fellas.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 23, 2011)

LawnMoore said:


> Guys can anyone provide some "real on the job experience of this dynasorb?"
> 
> Im needing to order int he morning, and would like to grab a 600" hank of it to get a free maxiflip, but i would like to buy with a vision of what it is, and not shoot out 500$ blindly
> 
> Thanks fellas.


 
I hear it is pretty bouncey. If u have plenty of room below what u r roping its pretty nice. Otherwise its strecthy. I decided not to buy it. I just got a better rope man


----------



## Reg (Mar 23, 2011)

LawnMoore said:


> Guys can anyone provide some "real on the job experience of this dynasorb?"
> 
> Im needing to order int he morning, and would like to grab a 600" hank of it to get a free maxiflip, but i would like to buy with a vision of what it is, and not shoot out 500$ blindly
> 
> Thanks fellas.



I have the 5/8, over here its called polydyne, exactly the same rope.

For repetitive dynamic loading/negative blocking, the stats are far superior to the likes of Double Esterlon and Portland braid. From what I recall the cycles-to-failure favoured the dynasorb by a mile. Other than that I cant see what to gain i.e static loading, those impressive stats wouldn't really come in to play.


----------



## the Aerialist (Mar 24, 2011)

*I just got 200' of 5/8 ~ 19,500 lb test*



deevo said:


> Ordered 150' 5/8 of it, and a new stainless steel large porty earlier this week from Sherrill (among other things!) My main rigging lines getting a bit tired, so thought I'd give it a try!



I recently broke my 1/2 lowering rope (9000#!) on a heavy drop and decided to go to heavier rope to match my new stainless Porta-Wrap.

The stretching gives an excellent margin of safety when your lowering crew fails to handle big loads properly.


----------



## ApexTreeService (Mar 25, 2011)

Dynamic line is miles ahead of static for energy dispersion. Meaning, that say it takes (for layman example simple units) 1/10th of a second for a static rope to arrest the fall of a 100lb limb exerts a force of 200lbs on rope. Now, a dynamic rope stops the same load slower, say 2/10 ths of a second, cuts the force generated on the rope to say 150lbs. No math here, been many years since college lol. The force on an impact will be a function of the time it takes the body to come to rest. That's why air bags work. Helmets, padding, dynamic lines, if you can spread the energy over a longer time, the force generated lowers proportionally.

Were not talking a lot of distance. The Dynasorb, you wont even be able to perceive the stretch. It's not like a cartoon, where the log is going to bungee into the shingles over and over until it is out of energy. Long time ago, I used to use dynamic rock climbing line meant to arrest the fall of a climber without injuring him. I have never had one of those lines break. I even used to dynamic load probably 1000lb loads, either with tops, or trunk chunks. That's because the load is brought to a gradual stop reducing peak forces which cause anchor points and rope to snap.

Dynasorb, according to specs, is actually less stretchy than some static rock climbing rope. Rock climbing/rescue line meant for non dynamic loading.


----------



## Reg (Mar 25, 2011)

ApexTreeService said:


> The Dynasorb, you wont even be able to perceive the stretch. static rock climbing rope.



You will notice actually, at least I did right away. So when swinging limbs and looking to clear obsticles underneath, its always best to pre-load.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 25, 2011)

Reg said:


> I have the 5/8, over here its called polydyne, exactly the same rope.
> 
> For repetitive dynamic loading/negative blocking, the stats are far superior to the likes of Double Esterlon and Portland braid. From what I recall the cycles-to-failure favoured the dynasorb by a mile. Other than that I cant see what to gain i.e static loading, those impressive stats wouldn't really come in to play.


 
Reg, I just gotta tell you this just to tell you this cause it sure is amazing... at least I think so.
I know an old one legged man that could lower twice that weight as what you are sending with an old bollard and a knicked up 16 strand climbing line. And I am not saying just cause he could he should but that is how we did there and there is no argueing with an old one legged man. I am sure you can figure out where his other leg ended up.

I ended up breaking that line when I stuck in one of those steel CMI blocks as a second pulley to redirect a mammoth ash top I was sending out over an above ground pool. I knew the knicks in the rope would catch the side of the steel pulley at that angle but frankly, I was getting sick of that dam rope and resenting have to worry about it I rigged it up and sent it out.
The limb just missed the pool and we got a brand new 16 strand the next day but they didn't fix the half torn bollard strap til after they let me go at the end of the season.
But trust me when i tell you I never seen anybody arc em to the ground scoring a perfect ten everytime using a 16 strand and an bent up antique bollard like that old one legged man... well I am pretty sure I could but I wouldn't:msp_rolleyes:
Jeez, by the time you got just one of your pulleys set the old one legged man's quietly psychotic brother would be barking " What's taking you so long?!"
Working there I quickly adopted the philosophy of " once I get it on the pulley its your problem, have fun, I know I am"
And when it came to using the weird ass Italian articulating crane they had I really had to put my foot down, I said " I think you have the wrong guy, I don't have the stomach for this ####".

Going back maybe 8 or 9 years when they took me on they asked me how much I thought I was worth. I asked what they paid their top rate climber, they said " 23 with full benfits". I asked for 26 and told them I didn't need benfits and I got it. Some of the other climbers made fun of me ( not loudly though) cause I could get to the top of tree pretty nicely without a set of spikes which came in handy from time to time so they kept me around for a little bit.

hey! Where is the " toot your own horn" smiley?


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm sure the two pulley deal works sweet... that's alot of extra rigging though.. especially with a big saw hanging off ya! 

But, I guess if you're trying to peddle your wares (dual bollard), I can see the point..


----------



## deevo (Mar 25, 2011)

LawnMoore said:


> Oh good, this is an older thread!
> 
> Is there any info on the Dynasorb?
> 
> ...


 
It is on there site, go under rigging ropes it's in there. Just got 200' of the 1/2" orange dynasorb for smaller rigging operations. As well as a bucket cover, and a few other small items. I am down in Florida on vacation, ordered it right to my resort-Orange Lake Resort. Kissimmee. Free shipping, no border fees! love it! I bought the 5/8 last fall, it's good. Have been using the 3/4" as well for the last year. I like working with it.


----------



## Reg (Mar 25, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> I'm sure the two pulley deal works sweet... that's alot of extra rigging though.. especially with a big saw hanging off ya!
> 
> But, I guess if you're trying to peddle your wares (dual bollard), I can see the point..


 The photo is actually taken from a real job....its not a promo set-up or anything like that. 

Probably about 500kg beech, so maybe 2500kg impacts on the slings. Sure you can do that to a single line, but how many times? When I'm hired as a contract climber it is my insurance if there's a mishap, and from my pocket when the rigging hardware is shot....so I look after my gear and cover my back at the same time.

When something goes wrong you'd do anything to go back in time and do it differently, but it's not happening.










Dano, I'd love somebody to bark up at me "whats taken so long?"....


----------



## Nailsbeats (Mar 25, 2011)

Reg, being tied into that sattelite tree behind you there gives you a great degree of comfort for double rigging those spars. I bet you almost feel spoiled for that particular setup. Nice work man.

I like how you bevelled the sharp edges of your previous cuts too. Lots of little details like that make the difference, so you don't have to wish you could go "back in time".


----------



## treemandan (Mar 26, 2011)

Nailsbeats said:


> Reg, being tied into that sattelite tree behind you there gives you a great degree of comfort for double rigging those spars. I bet you almost feel spoiled for that particular setup. Nice work man.
> 
> I like how you bevelled the sharp edges of your previous cuts too. Lots of little details like that make the difference, so you don't have to wish you could go "back in time".


 
I noticed the beveled cuts too. Where did they get this guy?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 26, 2011)

treemandan said:


> I noticed the beveled cuts too. Where did they get this guy?:hmm3grin2orange:



Okay, I gotta admit, I'm lost as to what you two are seeing here??

On that cut, I would've probably gone a third or so smaller (maybe, hard to tell from a pic), used one pulley and a 3/4" line.. seems like it would be equally as fast and safe, without all the extra rigging, if not faster. But what do I know..

Not that I'm dissing your work Reg, I've always been impressed with it actually. just making conversation here is all.

Edit: okay, I see the beveled cut now. Laptop not so good for seeing that.. the rest still stands though!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Mar 26, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Okay, I gotta admit, I'm lost as to what you two are seeing here??
> 
> On that cut, I would've probably gone a third or so smaller (maybe, hard to tell from a pic), used one pulley and a 3/4" line.. seems like it would be equally as fast and safe, without all the extra rigging, if not faster. But what do I know..
> 
> ...


 
I wonder if when Reg chimes in here he'll tell you that the cycles to failure is much more and shock load is much less on the double 5/8" system and using smaller hardware and lines sets up about the same as a single 3/4" setup when you figure energy spent lugging the bigger stuff around, just a thought.

I would say that as far as equipment is concerned, spreading the load out on the knots and all the pieces involved that the wear would be much less in the double rope system.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 26, 2011)

It's just treework dude.. lets not make too much out of it!

Well aware of shockloads and how to cut trees fyi..

No great big piece here or anything, but just reminding you I've done this before..


----------



## Nailsbeats (Mar 26, 2011)

I am aware, but have you used a double line system like Reg is doing. I know I haven't for negative rigging, but would like to know his thoughts and experience with it because I know he has used both. 

I think that what he is doing also stems from the Dual bollard device he built. Which the concept I am sure was developed to achieve the less wear and tear on equipment, spreading loads and friction out, while achieving a much higher working load limit on his device. I know the piece is the bomb for tip and butt tieing large limbs because I have built one myself.

I would like to hear his thoughts is all MDS, I know you been to the school of hard knocks and know how to play your game fine, not questioning that.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 26, 2011)

Still can't get pics right here anymore!

Try again..


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 26, 2011)

Nailsbeats said:


> I am aware, but have you used a double line system like Reg is doing. I know I haven't for negative rigging, but would like to know his thoughts and experience with it because I know he has used both.
> 
> I think that what he is doing also stems from the Dual bollard device he built. Which the concept I am sure was developed to achieve the less wear and tear on equipment, spreading loads and friction out, while achieving a much higher working load limit on his device. I know the piece is the bomb for tip and butt tieing large limbs because I have built one myself.
> 
> I would like to hear his thoughts is all MDS, I know you been to the school of hard knocks and know how to play your game fine, not questioning that.


 
Thanks nails. 

Dual bollard is on my wish list someday actually. Just for leaders though, not what Reg's got goin on there.. hell, I only work 8 months a year or so, there's not enough time for all that! Again, just making conversation is all..


----------



## Reg (Mar 26, 2011)

treemandan said:


> I noticed the beveled cuts too. Where did they get this guy?:hmm3grin2orange:


 It takes all sorts Dano....and look who's talking!


----------



## Reg (Mar 26, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> It's just treework dude.. lets not make too much out of it!
> 
> Well aware of shockloads and how to cut trees fyi..
> 
> No great big piece here or anything, but just reminding you I've done this before..



No, we dont need a big technical discussion. Just assume the double roping does come in useful now and then i.e. if you have to stop a large, dense log quite abruptly. Some examples towards the end of this video: YouTube - ‪Hobbs and Stein Tree Lowering devices, Blocking‬&rlm; , otherwise I wouldn't be wasting my time with it.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 26, 2011)

I was wondering how you would control the two lines simultaneously.. 

Nice vid and work!


----------



## treemandan (Mar 26, 2011)

Reg said:


> It takes all sorts Dano....and look who's talking!


 
Who, Me?
Nah, we love ya Reg... both of us.

Anyway, I came up with a nickname for Reg today. Norm Abrams -from the New Yankee Workshop. You know that guy who is always cranking out those nice peices of furniture using all those intricate cuts and weird neato stuff you have never thought to do.
The guy's shop and all his tools are always so clean and precise looking and you wonder why your belt sander looks like you sanded a battleship with it and everytime you try to rip a board on your table saw it starts a fire.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 26, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> It's just treework dude.. lets not make too much out of it!
> 
> Well aware of shockloads and how to cut trees fyi..
> 
> No great big piece here or anything, but just reminding you I've done this before..


 
I always got pissed at people who said " its just treework". But ever since all them doctors fixed me I don't get pissed anymore.

By doing "just" treework Reg is expressing himself in ways most guys only dream about... including me. It even might be true to say the guy has never " worked" a day in his life.

Hell, most times when I start to set up an intricate rigging system everybody down there starts whinning and resisting which is no help at all.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 26, 2011)

And that is why you started your business MDS, same as me, to express yourself. Just tree work? :msp_ohmy: Ya feel me?

That is one of my problems with a lot of these certified arborist. It seemed to me they were only expressing someone else other than themselves and I hate that.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 27, 2011)

I hear ya danno.

Ren & Stimpy - Log!! - Snotr


----------



## newbym (Mar 27, 2011)

*Love the Dynasorb for big drops*

We've got 200' (okay, you got me, now it's 170', damn groundies) and we have put it through it's paces. Yeah, it's stretchy, you have to be ready for that, but it sure is nice when the guy on the ground's worried about controlling the piece so he has one too many wraps on. 
Once you're close to the bottom (house, garage, little kitty graveyard, you know what I mean) switch out to static line or if your lucky enough, pretension the line using the GRCS or the lever on the Stein.

I have to admit that it was watching this video that convinced me.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 27, 2011)

newbym said:


> We've got 200' (okay, you got me, now it's 170', damn groundies) and we have put it through it's paces. Yeah, it's stretchy, you have to be ready for that, but it sure is nice when the guy on the ground's worried about controlling the piece so he has one too many wraps on.
> Once you're close to the bottom (house, garage, little kitty graveyard, you know what I mean) switch out to static line or if your lucky enough, pretension the line using the GRCS or the lever on the Stein.
> 
> I have to admit that it was watching this video that convinced me.


 
OMG....that poor S.O.B went for a RIDE....WWWOOOOWWWW. Never saw that video before. Screwwwwww THAT.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 27, 2011)

newbym said:


> We've got 200' (okay, you got me, now it's 170', damn groundies) and we have put it through it's paces. Yeah, it's stretchy, you have to be ready for that, but it sure is nice when the guy on the ground's worried about controlling the piece so he has one too many wraps on.
> Once you're close to the bottom (house, garage, little kitty graveyard, you know what I mean) switch out to static line or if your lucky enough, pretension the line using the GRCS or the lever on the Stein.
> 
> I have to admit that it was watching this video that convinced me.


 
It looked like there was way to much slop in the rigging line. And dude was not secured properly.

When dropping weight onto a pulley I usually only have about a foot between the pulley and where the rope is tied to the wood being sent out.


----------



## Natewood (Mar 27, 2011)

I've gottten slapped by a spar before(broke my jaw) but never that bad! prob bc i never broke my rigginging line!!! OUCH!! send s chills up my spine reminds me of a fatality i witnessed chasing storms!


----------



## Natewood (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh, i almost do all my big rigging on static.(stable braid) When you gotta clear houses and high strings, i gotta know where my swing is ! dynamic line streches too much and if its close and you underestimate your'e in big trouble!


----------

